# When Will It End?



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Anyone near OKC want a free swarm?  My poor crepe myrtle.


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

I could PM you an address to ship them to.  -james


----------



## Batman (Jun 7, 2009)

It's gotten so that I pass on more than I pick up. There was one in a tree near by and I missed it. That's the first time that I've ever seen a swarm move after 3pm. I went and told the person about the swarm at 5:30 and they were still in the tree. I went to finish the BBQ and then as going to pick them up about 90 mins later and they were gone.

C2


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

what? you run out of boxes?


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

OKbees (Rick) had a new one who wanted some bees so I thru them in a cardboard nuc and off they went to a new home....


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

JRG13 said:


> what? you run out of boxes?


No, this is the problem>>> and one more by the garden. You should see my backyard when they are all flying!!


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MujN4G_Hb8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Rummelsdorf (Jun 11, 2012)

NasalSponge said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MujN4G_Hb8&feature=youtu.be


Nice swarm! Wish i would stumble across one like that. Thanks for sharing the video!


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Looks like a dangerous area to mow Wonder how UPS would deal with a five pound box "O" bees from Ok to Md


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Thx Rummelsdorf!!

Rick, sometimes it is sometimes they pay me no attention....never know.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

HHuuummmmm,,,,,,,,,,Perhaps a swarm exchange program Might be able to get Federal funding for such an experiment as that. We will title it, "Interstate CCD Identification/Investigation Via Genetic Exchange" Whew! I'm tired Need a nap.


----------



## frederick (Feb 10, 2012)

ive picked up over 30 swarms allready and just got one more today. started with 14 hives and now im just over 60 and counting. keep them coming.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

JRG13 said:


> what? you run out of boxes?


+1 on running out of equipment.

Shane


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

That myrtle has been through a lot...

Adam


----------

